# buss connector question



## flushot70 (Jan 9, 2010)

im working on a friends 05 brute force. it only runs for 3 seconds and then dies, it loses spark. i beleive i got that problem narrowed down to the tip over sensor, new sensor will be here tomorrow.
it has some other electrical issues as well. the 2wd-4wd was flashing so i took apart the engine brake actuator. it was a mess. the little tiny springs that hold the bushings againest the spinng thing were rusted in half. tried to make replacement spring out of a paper clip, seems to work for now. got the flashing light to go away.
4x4 actuator is not working. the switch is good the actuator is clean and works when i supply power directly. does the atv have to be running in order for the 4x4 to switch between 2wd and 4wd? i have my 06 arctic cat v2 sitting right next to it and i can switch back and forth without it having to be running.
i have this brute all taken apart and ive read on here about all the electric gremlins caused by the bus connector. ive read the how tos and looked at all the pics and i still cant seem to find the thing. can someone look at the pic ive posted and get me close. i been a lurker here for some time you guys have a great site. thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

it should be above the gas tank along the frame rail taped up. it may be on the opposite side. i fixed a buddys a while ago but cant remember exactly what size. its taped so that makes it hard to find.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

taped up on the right hand side sitting on the bike over the gas tank. It is right against the frame rail


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

right here


----------



## flushot70 (Jan 9, 2010)

the wiring harness seems to run on the left hand side. the pic i posted was taken standing directly behind the atv. i just got back in from the garage and i stripped the tape and plastic off the harness from the back all the way up to under the carbs. no bus connector. i did find a couple of spots where there was some wires that looked to be spliced and then wrapped in blue electrical tape, is that maybe a factory fix? i know the 2 guys that have owned it since new there is no way either one of them fixed it themselves they can barely put gas in it without screwing it up. 
and thanks for the quick responces.


----------



## flushot70 (Jan 9, 2010)

just seen the circle you drew, thats exactly where it looks to be in the how to's pics. in my pic and on the atv there are no wires from the wiring harness on that side. the only wires over there are the ones from the winch contactor that they mounted in the rear.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

thats strange. you sure its an 05? im not trying to make you sound like you dont know what your talking about. but they did away with it in 07 i know. and maybe some 06s.


----------



## flushot70 (Jan 9, 2010)

the guy that owns it told me it was an 06 but there is a sticker on the frame indicating that it was manufactured in 2005. maybe it was built in late 05 and is considered an 06 model, i really dont know. i just figured while i was this deep into it the bus connector is something i should try to fix not to mention the electricle quirks its been having.
thanks guys im sure ill be back tomorrow with more questions.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

thats not a brute 750 is it? the CDI is sideways and the under seat layout is totally wrong. thats way you cant find the BUSS Connector. either that or someone has redone a lot of the wireing on that bike and you may be in for more of a mess than you think. the harness that comes up to the left in your pic should not be there there is usually a fusebox there


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Is this a picture of the bike your working on?










if so then it looks as if someone has already tampered with the wiring harness because nothing is sitting in the tray were it is suppose to. unless they changed the way the tray is between 05 and 06.

compare it to this picture and you can tell where the cdi and 4x4 controller are suppose to be.

Never mind Better question is this a 650sra?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

That is definately a 650 sra....you can see the swingarm and the 650 gas tank.


----------



## flushot70 (Jan 9, 2010)

yes it is a 650sra. manufactured in 05 but considered a 06? the bike is all stock except tires.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i dont know anything about the sra. i was assuming it was an 750i. guess thats what i get for assuming. haha


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I did to until I looked at the picture closer


----------



## flushot70 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks for the input guys i just got the tip over sensor installed and the bike is running. now i have to try to figure whats going on with the 4x4 actuator not working. its not the 4x4 control box because his box works fine on my arctic cat but my box wont work on his. actuator works with direct electric hook up and the switch is checking out ok. i got to recheck my resistance readings on the actuator i think thats where the issue is. any thoughts or comments welcome.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

thats what i thought, i knew it wont a 750 lol. the buss problem was on the Brute Force 750's but its good you got it to run


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

650i's have the buss connector problems also


----------



## flushot70 (Jan 9, 2010)

i was gonna say, that all the reading ive done in the last few days about the bus connector i never noticed it being 650 or 750 specific.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I can't recall ever reading it either. I know the 750's are mostly the ones talked about cause there the ones that mudders usually buy


----------



## flushot70 (Jan 9, 2010)

just an update to those having a 4x4 issues. i couldnt get this thing to go in 4x4 for the life of me even after everything seemed to check out fine. then i remembered someone had wrote that the wheels had to be moving for 4x4 to engage. well i put the thing up on jack stands and sure enough, 4wd would not come on until the speedo reads around 3 mph. hope this helps someone, i hate unresolved threads.


----------

